# Incoming - OE Nato for my SMPc 300m



## Steve D UK (Sep 28, 2016)

It's arrived. My first Nato for my SMPc. My wife bought me an OE one for my birthday and it came today. Feels very light and comfortable.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Steve D UK said:


> ﻿Feels﻿ very l﻿ight and com﻿fortable. ﻿﻿


 What is the material ?


----------



## Steve D UK (Sep 28, 2016)

Polyamide. A.K.A. Nylon I believe.


----------

